
Ask HN: Do you need a big network to be successful? - dnohr
As an expat (digital nomad), I personally find most network meetings waste of my time and prefer to be productive instead. Do you find a big network important for being successful?
======
jeffmould
Interesting question. I think you would find that the more successful a person
is, the bigger their network is. But I believe what you are asking is if that
big network is required from the get go. Personally I don't believe you need
an extremely big network to be successful, but I do believe you need somewhat
of a network established.

To answer your question thoroughly though, you would need to define what you
mean by "successful" and what you mean by "big network". I think you would
find that the size of your network would also be proportionate to the amount
of work you need to put into becoming successful. You never know when you may
need help with something, what you may need help with, or who you may need
help reaching out to. The larger your network of people the easier it is to do
those three things.

~~~
dnohr
Thanks for your comment Jeff, appreciate it.

Being successful have a lot of meanings, so it was more on a personal level if
you look back on any successes in your life and see if you needed the (any
size) network to accomplish it.

A friend and I were discussing it and thinks it's a very interesting question,
which is why I asked here on HN as well.

